# November 2015 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

*Congratulations to November's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, Innerbeauty!*

Innerbeauty (10 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Leotah (6 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

pixiemods (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

themamaj (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Overprotective Fish Lover (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Zhylis (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

lilnaugrim (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

DangerousAngel (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Aquastar (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

IslandGirl7408 (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

bettagerl (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Alaura123 (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

BettaBoy11 (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

BettaLover1313 (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Darius359au (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

logisticsguy (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

xShainax (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Everglades (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Nova betta (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

centaurii (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Sadist (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Kyle15 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Sunset02 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Whippet44 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

BettaStarter24 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

scampers4010 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

MsAqua (0 votes)


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

Omg! That peoples magazine that was photoshopped was so funny! I would have voted for that if I saw it.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Wow it looks like we have some professional photographers on here! These pictures are great! Congrats to the winner


----------



## HengBetta (Dec 13, 2015)

Would love to join!  More posts to go to reach 25 posts.


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

HengBetta said:


> Would love to join!  More posts to go to reach 25 posts.


You're almost there! Maybe you'll be able to enter the January contest!


----------

